# 522 - L2.35 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

L2.35 went into limited release today. Here are the release notes:

L2.35 fixes Daylight Saving Time issues with the EPG and Timers.


----------



## CopyChief (Jan 17, 2005)

I thought 2.35 was supposed to fix audio sync issues? This is what the CSR told me a few weeks ago. This is crazy.


----------



## Pablo_New (Feb 25, 2005)

CopyChief said:


> I thought 2.35 was supposed to fix audio sync issues? This is what the CSR told me a few weeks ago. This is crazy.


 :grin: 
Did he/she ask if you were interested in some cheap land in the Florida keys you can buy, too?


----------



## LanMan (Nov 10, 2003)

I just sent an email to the Dish rep I have been in contact with and here is the response followed by my email:

--------------------------------------------------------------------
Dan, 

Software L235 should also fix the audio sync issue as well. 



Have a great day, 



*************

Technical Support and Training

Dish Network


-----Original Message-----

Sent: Thursday, March 31, 2005 12:30 PM
To: ***********
Subject: RE: Technical Support,



******, I heard that L2.35 was just released for the DVR522 and the

release notes say that it only fixes Daylight Saving Time issues with

the EPG and Timers. 



Does L2.35 fix the audio sync issue as well?



If not please let me know when the fix for the audio sync issue is

planned to be released. You mentioned that the fix should be out by end

of March originally.





Thank you,


----------



## Pablo_New (Feb 25, 2005)

APRIL FOOLS!!!! 

Seriously, though. This is a big problem that's been well documented on several boards. I think that if it were being "fixed," there would be some sort of announcement by Dish. At the very least, it would be in the release notes. I think this is just a case of the front-line CSR telling you want you want to hear. If it does correct the issue, I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## CopyChief (Jan 17, 2005)

Went to L235 a couple of days ago. Last night, bad sync, even on live TV. Flipped out of sync while watching a recorded program, too. Sheesh. Haven't contacted Dish about it yet. 

(Oh how I WISH this were an April Fool's joke!)


----------



## maximum (Jun 23, 2004)

I emailed dish about the "Search of Death" bug and got the following response:

Thank you for expressing your concerns and interest in the DISH Network. Customer input is an important tool in our efforts to continuously improve the quality of the DISH Network service.

We have forwarded your concerns with the recent 522 receiver software upgrades to our software engineering team. There is another software update, version 2.35, scheduled to hit the receivers today, 3/31. Hopefully this will address the concerns you have identified. Please let us know if you are not satisfied.

At DISH Network we appreciate the time customers take to email their audio/video quality concerns. Thank you for your patience and for being a valued customer.

EchoStar Satellite LLC
Quality Assurance Department
[email protected]

Sounds like they don't know what 2.35 fixes and they are just hoping it will resolve complaints.


----------

